# Markman Farm looms



## Bfirebaugh

http://www.markmanfarm.com/

I am new to loom knitting and have been thinking of purchasing one of these looms. Does anyone out there have experience with this brand? Which loom should I start with and where do I find patterns? I would like to knit dish cloths, socks, gloves and maybe later rugs and blankets.

Thanks for your advice!


----------



## mary ruegg

you could try http://www.youtube.com/user/goodknitkisses for a good site you can get looms at walmart and JoAnn's or just about anywhere that sells yarn I think I could be wrong but look around before you buy and see if there is any that you may like best Hope this helps Mary in MO


----------



## Naneki

Markman Looms are a bit pricey... but very good quality. The craftswoman is on top of everything since they are handmade. She is also known to have great customer relations. There is a yahoo group out there with that name on it too.


----------



## dragonfliee

I have quite a collection of Markman Looms. They are lovely and very wonderful to work on, but I do not recommend them for a beginner. They come in four gauges and to be able to decide which one or ones to buy you should have a little experience under your belt. These are a little pricey, yes but each one is hand made by Lynn Markman one at a time and by order only. They are a lifetime investment in the long run. I recommend the Knifty Knitter type looms to start. The AKB all in one is also an investment but can be had with the 40 percent off coupon. Or the Martha Stewart Loom set is at Walmart for under thirty dollars and does alot fo the money. These MS looms are confusing to very beginners too but are a good step up the big time loom at Markman. Cindwood looms are wood and come in two gauges but are also an investment for a serious Loomer. I have these in just about every round size that she makes. Welcome to the world of looming and Happy Looming.


----------



## Moon Loomer

Bfirebaugh said:


> http://www.markmanfarm.com/
> 
> I am new to loom knitting and have been thinking of purchasing one of these looms. Does anyone out there have experience with this brand? Which loom should I start with and where do I find patterns? I would like to knit dish cloths, socks, gloves and maybe later rugs and blankets.
> 
> Thanks for your advice!


I started with a loom knitting book, coupons can be used for books at JoAnn's and Hobby Lobby. Then couponed a loom set that would work the projects. Now I would go to YouTube and search "loom knitting", then the book-s (hard to do one), and then the loom(couponed). Have fun. Moon Loomer 
PS: My library:

Loom Knitting Primer by Isela Phelps Web site, purling sprite
Loom Knitting Pattern Book by Isela Phelps
Loom Knitting Socks by Isela Phelps
Learn To Knit Cables On Looms by Isela Phelps
Knitting Board Basics by Pat & Kim Novak (Double rake knitting board, the 10" is a good starter.) 
Sock Loom Basics (using the KB Sock Loom) no author printed by Leisure Arts http://www.leisurearts.com
Knitting Wheel Fashions by no author printed by L. A.
More Knitting Wheel Fashions by Kathy Norris
I Can't Believe I'm Loom Knitting by Kathy Norris Web site:
http://www.kathynorrisdesigns.com (This book I refer to often)
Learn To Knit On Circle Looms by Denise Layman
Learn New Stitches On Circle Looms by Anne Bipes
Learn to Knit On Long Looms by Anne Bipes
Loom Knitting For Little People by Bethany A. Dailey
Provo Craft's Basic Instruction & pattern series of booklets. These are for their Knifty Knitter Circle, Adult Hat, Straight, & Long Looms plus accessories (plastic large gauge)
Similar to Provo: A) Are Looms by Boye with an instruction book & DVD
B) Knit Quick looms (Michael's) with a separate Project Book
Authentic Knitting Board (AKB), owners Pat & Kim Novak Adjustable knitting boards, in four lengths, tad pole a little loom, accessories, patterns, instructions (DVDs, You Tube, a Yahoo Group, and nice people). These boards can be used in single or double rake, for knitting, and used as a weaving loom with additional accessories.
DA Looms has a number of styles and the widest range of gauges
http://www.dalooms.com Wood looms and some plastic looms
Cindy Wood A wide range of wood looms in two gauges
http://www.cwood.com
Kiss looms, I have yet to explore.
Red heart has a pamphlet of loom knitting patterns.
Lion Brand has loom knitting patterns on its web site and Martha Stewart's multi-style loom.


----------



## Bfirebaugh

Thank you for all your comments and advice. Do you purchase your pattern books on Amazon or directly from the designer's website?


----------



## Moon Loomer

Bfirebaugh said:


> Thank you for all your comments and advice. Do you purchase your pattern books on Amazon or directly from the designer's website?


Most were purchased at JoAnn's or Hobby Lobby using a coupon. I like to "browse" and get my new book in hand. By the time Amazon would deliver, I am deep into a project or heading for the second. Those 50%ers off help my bad habit of buying two at a time. While there are patterns in those books listed on "my library" post, the "how to" is the 1st mission of the authors. Philips gives an instruction (knit stitch), then a pattern project to use it in, then goes on to the next instruction, etc. Norris's format is a section for the "How to", then a section of patterns, that are loaded with references to the figures and pages that instruct the requested skill (ie: "short row"). I have learned a lot from both methods of instruction. Sometimes I needed both and a YouTube kicker to "get" a skill. HO ho. Moon Loomer


----------

